# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  03/23/2008 - "Water Dragon"

## Oneironaut Zero

*03/23/2008
”Water Dragon”*

(_WOW!_
As promised, Moonbeam, this lucid dream is dedicated to you!!  ::bowdown::  You should go into the fortune  cookie business! Haha! This was one of the coolest lucids I’ve had in a _really_ long time. I didn't get to bed until about 5am, and I had been having _really_ strong HI, a few minutes after I lay down. I was hearing conversations and seeing people walking by or sitting around and talking. I decided to try to WILD, but ended up falling asleep.)

In my dream, my car was in the shop, and the company was giving me some bullshit about getting it out on time. A lot of my family was there, and I ran into my Australian friend Nicole, from my old job, and some of her family members. It turned out that the mechanics were supposed to be detailing my car, but something happened to where it got mixed up with the wrong work-order, and they’d (for some reason) shredded the entire roof off of it. At one point, I had been chewing on a pen cap or something small, and it broke into millions of pieces, in my mouth, and I tried for_ever_ to spit it all out, but I just couldn’t get it all. Anyway, in talking to Nicole, we discovered that our families were intertwined at some level, and one of my unfamiliar uncles was like one of her cousins or something like that. I remember being really happy to see her and, while she was talking to the shop owner about her own car, I was standing behind her chair and moving it around with her in it –swiveling it left and right and bouncing the back of it gently, like she was a kid or something.

Later, our two sides of the family got together and had a cookout. There was one guy there that kept giving me shit. I don’t know why, but he _really_ didn’t like me. The drunker he got, the worse it was. Finally, he came over near me and sat down on the grass, obviously drunk off his ass. Without looking at me, he slurred something like: “You know…I _was_ thinking about killing you. I still might, actually. But right now, I’m just going to sit right here.” Part of me wanted to just reach over and kick him in the face, but I didn’t want to start anything major at this family gathering, so, ignoring him, I began to walk away, still kind of fuming that I let him talk so much shit and didn’t say anything back to him.

After walking a few yards, through the crowd of people, I stopped, wondering just who that guy was, and how exactly I’d _gotten_ to this gathering. I began to suspect that I was dreaming, and thought about trying to move something with telekinesis to confirm it, but figured that it was too unreliable a reality check at the time. Instead, I tried the finger-through-palm technique. At first, the finger wouldn’t go through, and I almost gave up. Then, I decided not to focus so hard on it, and relaxed. I put my finger to my palm again, and it sank right through, like it was made of liquid, and poked out the other side. I was _definitely_ dreaming! Immediately, I turned around and began looking for the DC that had given me such a hard time, about ready to teach him a thing or two. Everyone was gone, though, and I was alone in the field. Wondering what to do next, I decided to try a scene change, to see what I could come up with. Before doing so, I looked at my hands to ground myself in the dream, bringing the world around me into extra-high definition. I thought about spinning, but decided not to do that, and thought up a new way to transport to another scene. I put one hand down on the ground, focusing, and began to pull it upward. At first, nothing happened. I set it down again, and concentrated on what I was trying to do. Then, when I pulled my hand up, this time, I materialized a wooden door that stretched from my hand to the ground, until it was big enough for me to walk through. I stepped through the door.

I walked into a new land that absolutely _amazed_ me. Everything was made out of vibrant, larger than life color. It was filled with blues, pinks and greens all over, and looked like a really detailed landscape straight out of the movie _What Dreams May Come_. It was, easily, the most incredible dream landscape I have _ever_ seen, and I just stood there, in awe, for a good while. There were a few surreal buildings around, and a roller-coaster in the background. I walked around to explore, and came across a car that was riding down a path. Without really interacting with it, I just kind of watched and zoomed in on it, with my eyes. There was a very religious air about the car – almost comically “happy” - and I could somehow tell that the man driving was a hardcore theist, maybe even a pastor. He had two children in the back, though, and they seemed less than “happy.” Suddenly, I caught a glimpse of something that looked like it was painted on the side of the car. It was a cartoon of the driver, and he was having sex with one of the children. Despite the “happy and religious” feeling of their commute, this stuck out to me as an ominous sign that something was wrong. My perspective then flashed, and I was shown the house that they were driving to – their house. Over a few seconds, the house, itself, then became darker, and more foreboding. I could practically _feel_ the intense evil coming out of the house. I immediately knew what this meant. Those may have been the guy’s children, but he was a child molester and, as soon as they got home, as has happened time and time again, he would be having his way with his kids – who looked to be around 9 or 10 yrs old - behind closed doors. Sickened, I raced across the field and jumped into the air, landing on the hood of the man’s car. I tried to punch through his windshield, but didn’t do anything but crack it. Then, I concentrated on phasing through it and sank my arm in through the windshield like it was made out of water. Grabbing the guy by the collar, I yanked him out through the windshield, took him somewhere secluded, and proceeded to beat the crap out of him.

After that, I decided to go exploring again.

Once again, I was just completely amazed at the scenery. I kept reaching out and touching things just to feel them and how real they were, and continued repeating to myself “I’m Dreaming, I’m Dreaming, I’m Dreaming” so that I wouldn’t lose focus and lose my lucidity. Off in the distance, I noticed what looked like a tidal wave. It was standing some 100 ft high, but I couldn’t tell if it was coming toward me or not. In the back of my mind, I sort of “commanded” it to stay there, and it was more or less like a fountain – a wall of water that just sat there, in the distance. The water was a deep blue that looked more like dark blue paint that water. Wondering what to do now, I thought about the task. It took me a moment to remember what the other task was, and I finally remembered that I had to bring something to life. I wanted it to be _good_ but I had no idea what I wanted it to be. I started walking around to see what kinds of things I’d have to work with.

There were a few old statutes here and there. One was of an alligator, but was really old and had grass growing around it. I was kind of weary, because I didn’t really want to give something life that was going to come after me and try to kill me. I was having enough fun without all that drama. I thought it would be cool to make a giant eagle come to life, but I didn’t have a statue of one. I tried to materialize one to have it fly in out of the sky, but the most I got, when I looked up, was a regular-sized eagle. I then remembered that whatever I gave life to had to already have been inanimate. Just making it appear wouldn’t count. Coming closer to the roller coaster, I looked in the lake beside it, and there was a giant stone hand that was sticking up out of the water. It was obviously a decoration, but it gave the feeling that there was a _massive_ stone giant beneath the water. I thought about trying to bring that to life, but was kind of weary about what this massive giant would have been like, since I couldn’t see anything but its hand. Finally, I heard a voice over the PA system, advertising the roller coaster. It said something like “Come On Up and ride Hydra, the Water Dragon!!” I looked over toward the coaster, and found my target.

The roller coaster was designed to look like a blue dragon. Coiled around the track itself was a fake dragon body, which snaked in and out of itself and the trees around it, and came to a head that was down by the entrance. I was still kind of apprehensive, because this thing looked pretty damn fierce, but I couldn’t think of anything more badass to bring to life than a dragon. Heh. I didn’t have a really good vantage point to see the head, from where I was, so I flew up through the serpentine tracks, passing the coaster car, which had people riding on it, and sitting on a high platform that looked down at the dragon’s head. Holding my hands out, I focused on bringing the dragon to life. It was actually much easier than I thought it would be. The body of the dragon turned from a hard, painted stone, to thick, scaly reptile skin. I reached out and ran my hand across its body, feeling the scales beneath my fingers. Then I looked back at the head. The dragon, which had been mostly blue, turned into more of a red-orange color. It began moving its head around, as if trying to break free, but the struts and beams that had held the dragon in place, while it was a statue/decoration, still kept it held in place while it was alive, preventing it from going anywhere. With this extra security, I flew off of the platform I was sitting on, and landed on one a little closer to the dragon's face.

Remembering that I’d wanted to try interacting with DCs a little more, while lucid, I sat down and asked the dragon a question. It was something about the nature of DCs, but I don’t remember what I asked him. I don’t even know if I expected him to answer, but, surprisingly, it did. It had a very proper speaking voice, and sounded rather intelligent. A bit impressed, I asked it another question that I don’t remember, and it answered back with this really _long_ response – something that seemed to be more of an attempt to sound smart by using the biggest words and concept it could (like talking about hypotenuses and isosceles triangles as if he was solving an algebraic equation), than anything else. But, I gave him in the benefit of the doubt as if he knew what he was talking about, even though I wasn’t quite sure he did. I asked him another question, and he sighed as if he didn’t want to answer, or my question was too hard to answer. I actually _do_ remember asking him why he didn’t want to answer that one. He sighed again with a big of an arrogant “Oh, God. Do I _really_ have to go into all this?” sort of flair. He then asked me “Well…do you mind of I ramble on and on?” as if the only answer he would offer would take six years. A bit impatient, I laughed a bit and said “No no no…that’s alright,” and I got up and flew off to find something else to do. Shortly after this, I began to feel something moving, on my neck. I sat still and I felt it again. When I put my hand up, I couldn’t feel anything, but when I felt it again, I knew it was coming from the waking world. 

(A bit freaked out by this, I woke myself up, only to find out that it was just the ring on my necklace slowly sliding down the chain and lightly dragging across my skin, because of my position. I was a little disappointed, but excited about the dream. Even though it was only 2 hours after I’d lied down to go to sleep, I got up and typed up my notes on the dream. Then I lay back down and tried to WILD, but failed.)

----------


## kingofclutch

Damn, that was a long dream. Good job bringing the dragon to life. The part with the pieces of pen cap or something in your mouth reminded me of one of my dreams a few days ago where there was glass in my mouth. I am going to go write it in my DJ.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, Clutch. Yeah, that was the longest lucid I've had in a while. Just wandering around exploring, in itself, was having me thinking "Damn this is lasting a while." Lol. And glass in your mouth doesn't sound fun. I'll have to check that out in your journal.

----------


## KidDreamer

Wow thats a really cool LD haha i wish i could get mine to last longer
i should probly take things slower when i become lucid though...
anyway, cool dream  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, KidDreamer!!

Yeah, a lot of times if I just rush into things, my lucidity (or the dream itself) doesn't seem to last very long. I always find that it's best to take a moment and gather your thoughts and ground yourself into the dream, first.  :smiley:

----------


## Binsk

Heh, at first I was like, "Eh this deam isn't that exciting." Then once you created the door, I KNEW it had to get good. That is a prety cool dream, really long too! 

One question, DID YOU DRAW THAT PICTURE? Whoever made it, it is AMAZING!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Heh, at first I was like, "Eh this deam isn't that exciting." Then once you created the door, I KNEW it had to get good. That is a prety cool dream, really long too! 
> 
> One question, DID YOU DRAW THAT PICTURE? Whoever made it, it is AMAZING!



Thanks, InsaneKid. Yeah, I know the dream starts off kinda slow. I'm glad you stuck with it, though, and enjoyed it.  ::thumbup:: 

And yes, I drew the picture. Thanks for the compliment!  ::content::

----------


## Man of Steel

Damn, I was sure I'd commented on this already. That was one awesome, amazing, badass dream, O! Great drawing, too, as usual.  :wink2: 

About how long would you say you were lucid for?

----------


## james-25:22pm

ok, that is one of the coolest dreams I have read... and a fantastic sketch!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Damn, I was sure I'd commented on this already. That was one awesome, amazing, badass dream, O! Great drawing, too, as usual. 
> 
> About how long would you say you were lucid for?



Thanks, MoS! From what I remember, it seemed like I could have been lucid for at least a good half an hour or so (as a conservative estimate). The one thing that really sticks out in my mind is when I was just kinda wondering around like "What to do, what to do" and how it just felt that I'd been lucid forever. Heh.





> ok, that is one of the coolest dreams I have read... and a fantastic sketch!



Thanks, James!  ::cooler::

----------


## Niddiboy

Waow dude, EPIC dream.  The dragon reminds me of the Water dragon in "Dueling Dragons" sooooooo much! I study art in school so im thinking of creating drawings of my dreams in pencil, acrylic and other medias.

awesome dude!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Waow dude, EPIC dream.  The dragon reminds me of the Water dragon in "Dueling Dragons" sooooooo much! I study art in school so im thinking of creating drawings of my dreams in pencil, acrylic and other medias.
> 
> awesome dude!



Thanks, Niddiboy. Yeah, I definitely think Dueling Dragons was the inspiration for that dragon coaster. I thought it was cool that, even though it was the water dragon, i changed to the fire dragon's colors, when I brought him to life.   ::cooler:: 

Good luck with the art classes! I hope to see some of your dreams drawn out here at DV!

----------


## gagaku

You have to admit that it was a cool dream!

----------

